# A bit of my pair



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

*Some photos of my two*

Far too long since I shared my pair - but here is Molly and big sister Chance


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Far too long since I've been on here. That's a beautiful picture 2nd.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Barb - how are you and Miss Maggie May Fluffy Legs? Hope you are all well.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They both look fabulous! I’ve been M.I.A for a long time.....forum seems very quiet now?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes very quiet. Have been trying to hang around in the hope of some of the old gang dropping in but very few and far between and most people just seem to post a question and then vanish


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Miss Maggie and I are great. Maggie had a big molar extracted back in September. Broke it on something but I have no idea what it was. She's all healed up and back to chewing like nothing ever happened. She also enjoyed camping this summer and likes to play in the water, feeling around the bottom for stones then she picks them up and brings them to shore. Likes to kayak....she only jumped out once. This week I'll be grooming her. She's getting ready to walk the runway at a doggie fashion show in the Pet Expo next Sunday. 

The forum is very quiet now. I miss the old gang. Some people post on facebook now. I have seen Willow, Ozzy, Jake and Lilly's mom on there as well as Lexi and Beemer's mom. They both have new dogs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad all is good and Miss Maggie is as elegant as ever. Proper clever girl combining her camping and kayaking with dogwalk modelling.

I miss the old crew too


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thought I'd share a couple pictures all dressed up for the fashion show.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww she is fabulous as always and still has her wonderful fluffy legs  Hope you had lots of fun


----------

